
Show HN: Whatsapp for Chrome – Finally a Good Working WhatsApp Client for Chrome - KeizerDev
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatsapp/adhdpeneampjjjhpkedennogbepndhbf?hl=nl
======
xrstf
This appears to be just a shortcut to the readily available web.whatsapp.com.

